# heyo



## skunkpit (Feb 14, 2007)

yeap
me life started once i hit the road/ rails

now my backpack is gradually shrinking in size,
which is a good task

hint
try making clothing out of 100% hemp material
it resists mould and bacteria better then cotton, so you dont gotta carry so much extra cotton n shit

just my 2c

Post edited by: skunkpit, at: 2007/02/14 10:48


----------

